# NATS fob remote programming issue



## ksberg (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi guys, this is my issue.
I got a remote that will unlock my car (X-trail -04) but the switch to lock seems to be gone. I've scanned the net and found some threads that say that a new key can be programmed by the user. 
New remotes is for sale on eBay...
Can this work for me, or must the Nissan dealer be involved?

-------------------
step 1.) make sure that all windows and doors are closed (not locked)

step 2.) insert ignition key and turn from the off position to on position (do not crank engine) 6 times within 10 seconds. your key should be in the off position, when you have finished this procedure the hazard warning lights will flash twice to indicate that car is in programming mode.

step 3.) REMOVE the ignition key, press and hold the "UNLOCK" button, whilst still pressing the unlock button, press the "LOCK" button 3 times, then release the "UNLOCK" button and release the lock button. You will see the "FLASH ONCE" from the hazard warning lights, if not try step 3 again slowly! 

notice*** if you have another fob to program then just follow step 3 only!!!... you can have upto 4 fobs programmed.

Step 4.) re-insert your ignition key and turn to the "ON" posistion, hazards should flash twice to represent programming finshed etc.

Step 5.) CHECK that your fob/s unlock and lock the doors etc

Thats it

------------------------

Regards,
Kent in Sweden...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

IF it's unlocking, it's probably still programmed properly. It's possible that the contact for the lock (inside the plastic tip) is out of alignment or broken so it's not locking. Trying opening up the plastic and take a look inside. If it seems OK, clean the contact with either electrical cleaner or rub lightly with sandpaper. If it still no-go then you can get one off Ebay and program it yourself - don't need to go to the dealer. Google Nissan programming for remotes - my procedure for a Sentra is slightly different than what you have listed above.


----------



## ksberg (Oct 11, 2007)

OK, thanx for the reply.
I've opened the lid and tried to locate the error, I think its the little swicth that is pressed through the rubber thats failing...

If it's possible to reprogram it my self I think it's worth a try, I need an extra remote either way since my extra key is lacking a remote.

Cheers!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If the remote is unlocking the car, there is nothing wrong with it. The only reason it will not lock the car is when one of the doors (including the tailgate) is not shot properly, so make sure that all of your doors are shut firmly.


----------



## ksberg (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I've lived with this for the last 3 years. With all respect, I don't think that it's a matter of an unclosed door.
Can the problem be due to one of bad door switch?
All doors works ok when i comes to turn on/off the interior lights?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ksberg said:


> Well, I've lived with this for the last 3 years. With all respect, I don't think that it's a matter of an unclosed door.
> Can the problem be due to one of bad door switch?
> All doors works ok when i comes to turn on/off the interior lights?


If all your door switches, and interior locks and lights work properly, problem is most likely the actual "lock" button on the remote. When you press it, it's not sending a signal to the receiver because it's not making a connection to the transmitter.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ksberg said:


> Well, I've lived with this for the last 3 years. With all respect, I don't think that it's a matter of an unclosed door.
> Can the problem be due to one of bad door switch?
> All doors works ok when i comes to turn on/off the interior lights?


Sorry mate, didn't realise that you couldn't find a solution for this for 3 years LOL 

I agree with the previous post suggesting that the loick button on the remote could be faulty, so just grab a replacement remote from eBay and re-program it.


----------



## ksberg (Oct 11, 2007)

It's ok.
What can I say, I'm LAZY...
So I will try to get my hands on a new remote.

Thanx to all for your input, perhaps I can post the result before 2015...

/K


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ksberg said:


> It's ok.
> Thanx to all for your input, perhaps I can post the result before 2015...


Just make sure the doors are still in place by then LOL


----------



## neacy69 (Jan 31, 2011)

ksberg said:


> Hi guys, this is my issue.
> I got a remote that will unlock my car (X-trail -04) but the switch to lock seems to be gone. I've scanned the net and found some threads that say that a new key can be programmed by the user.
> New remotes is for sale on eBay...
> Can this work for me, or must the Nissan dealer be involved?
> ...


Thanks Kent... Just used this method with my 98 Almera diesel. Worked a treat first time!!


----------



## AvgXtrailEnjoyer (10 mo ago)

ksberg said:


> Hi guys, this is my issue.
> I got a remote that will unlock my car (X-trail -04) but the switch to lock seems to be gone. I've scanned the net and found some threads that say that a new key can be programmed by the user.
> New remotes is for sale on eBay...
> Can this work for me, or must the Nissan dealer be involved?
> ...


Please help i cant do second step my hazard light won't come what can i do


----------

